# Can someone help me with the breed and gender?



## sarash4 (Jun 23, 2017)

I was given some baby chicks, and these are now 5 weeks old. can someone tell me the gender and the breed? Thanks!! Sorry the photo is sideways, I have no idea how to change it.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Looks like maybe a couple Golden laced Wyandottes and Silver Laced Wyandottes. Picture 1 is a rooster the one in the middle in pic 2 is a rooster.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Welcome to the chicken forum!!!Don't worry about the sideways pics,mine do it,too.


----------



## Hencackle (Apr 30, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! 

Did you use Photobucket to post your pics? If so, click on Editor located on the toolbar. Another toolbar will pop up. Click on Orientation (it has a arrow that circles to the left). That will rotate your photo.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I think the photos come out sideways when they are longer vertically. If you can crop them to where they are wider horizontally, it will correct. On windows10, click on picture. Hopefully you end up at a page that has choices at the top and one is edit. Click on that, then click on crop, and move the corners in until you get the crop you want and hit save. I can't live without a crop button, LOL


----------



## sarash4 (Jun 23, 2017)

*More photos*

I am hoping that the silver laced wyandotte is a hen, and hoping I might have a hen in the others (golden laced wyandottes??)


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Looks like they are all roosters.
We need a good pic of their combs and wattles.

Sorry but it looks like you got rooster dumped.

SLW in pic 2&3 is definitely a roo.


----------



## sarash4 (Jun 23, 2017)

Oh how depressing....the SLW (I have 3) were all supposed to be pullets....my hens are getting really old, and I was trying to get some replacements...


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I would have guessed girls. But NM is right most of the time. I can't tell when they're this young.

However, if you go to Feathersite and look at Wyandottes, it appears that the hens have the pattern all over and most of the roos only have a pattern on their chest . Look at the pictures. There's a lot of solid color on the roos. And more overall pattern on the girls.

So I'll stick to girls right now based on their patterning over all of their body.


----------



## sarash4 (Jun 23, 2017)

In a few months, I will just have to let everyone know! I had read about the 2 distinct rows of feathers on their wings meant that they were hens, and some of those sure look like they have the 2 rows of feathers. Guess I will wait and see! (I have a Barred Rock hen with spurs, so maybe I will keep my hopes up....) Thanks so much for every ones help!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Red combs at 5 weeks usually = roos .Most of the legs look thick also.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks, NM. At least I know what you look at. Their legs do look thick.


----------



## sarash4 (Jun 23, 2017)

I am learning a lot! Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Seriph (Jun 11, 2017)

They sure are beautiful though


----------



## sarash4 (Jun 23, 2017)

Here are my 2 SLW, still hoping that they turn out to be hens.....any opinions? They are 14 wks old now!


----------

